# How do dwarf baby tears spread?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

How do dwarf baby tears spread? The reason I'm asking is the direction my pump pushes water out in the tank causes the dwarf tears to move gently back and forth. Should I aim my pump output so that it doesn't hit the dwarf tears at all? I was doing this originally because the output contains CO2 and I thought it would be delivered better to the plants if fresh water was directed at them but now I'm wondering If this is creating a negative way for it to grow? if it grows new sprouts with no current then they'd fall next to where the existing plants were? Is that how it multiplies? By growing runners that then grow next to the existing sprouts or does it spread under the substrate so this small current really doesn't matter? Thanks for any knowledge on this.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

it should do its own thing automatically. the way that you planted it might make it grow upward a little bit, but wait till it grows out a bit before you worry about that. Other plants that are similar, like glosso, will do its own thing regardless of the current. It's probably good that the co2 infused water is getting pushed directly onto the plant(s). I'd leave it the way it is and see how things go for a while


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Glosso and Hc ideally spread out via connecting root systems. If they are not getting the nutrients they need they will branch out above the surface. These plants are best started from an initial setup. If the aquarium is already running, you will have hard time adding them to your system. I say this because their are extremely difficult to get to root. CO2 is crucial but only when there is an equal balance of fertilizer and light to match. 

Water movement on the carpet is fine. I would only worry about current when it starts to uproot your carpet. Planted aquariums are similar to reef aquariums, by that I mean they like high flow. More flow means better distribution of nutrients and CO2. Where as dead spots in the aquarium usually lead to algae patches.


----------

